# Плоскость резонаторов



## kivik (22 Май 2020)

Здравствуйте. Погнуло от времени плоскость резонаторов дугой. Чем можно выровнить? Читал что фуганок нужен, но не могу найти человека у нас в городе с ним. Можно ли электрорубанком как-то выровнить?


----------



## vev (22 Май 2020)

kivik написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Погнуло от времени плоскость резонаторов дугой. Чем можно выровнить? Читал что фуганок нужен, но не могу найти человека у нас в городе с ним. Можно ли электрорубанком как-то выровнить?


А наждачка наклееная на плоскую поверхность уже не рулит?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Май 2020)

Всё это шлифование и строгание- не по феншую… . Повело плоскость- значит была причина. Изгиб всего тела. 
Если совсем как положено- снимаем все планки. Чистим от мастики. Обрабатываем тело горячим паром. Приматываем туго к тарированной плоскости (металл, стекло). Сушим медленно сутки. Проверяем плоскость. Если образовались щели- заполняем ПВА. Заливаем планки на места. Настраиваем на дувачке, потом корректируем по ситуации. Всё)… . Ну, и про замену лаечек на упомянутой плоскости тоже неплохо подумать.


----------



## vev (23 Май 2020)

Kuzalogly, 

Пришел поручик и все опошлил 

Конечно, если все делать по уму, то надо идти от причины, но если исходный вопрос про фуганок, а инструмент ближе к дровам, чем к Стейнвею, то можно заменить шкуркой....


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Конечно, если все делать по уму


Ну да, ну да. А люди интересуются: Ну что Вы собираетесь ремонтировать в моём аккордеоне целый месяц? Тут же совсем немножко надо подчинить и подстроить)… . А самое грустное, это "Мы тут почти всё уже починили, Вам осталось только чуть подправить.".


----------



## nidogopp43 (23 Май 2020)

Евгений! "а инструмент ближе к дровам, чем к Стейнвею" А речь идет о рояле или язычковом?


----------



## vev (23 Май 2020)

, 
Буквоед.... «Стейнвей» Здесь как определение класса инструмента.


----------



## kep (24 Май 2020)

nidogopp43 написал(а):


> А речь идет о рояле или язычковом?


А Вы разве не видели Стенвейевских аккордеонов? У них ещё две педали...


----------



## vev (24 Май 2020)

kep, 
три...


----------



## kep (24 Май 2020)

vev написал(а):


> kep,
> три...


Три - это у баянов


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Сен 2020)

Хулиганы)


----------

